# New pc build, need help with OC questions



## jbush9988 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok i just built a begginer gaming rig for my brother in law here are the specs:

MSI p43 NEO mobo 775
250 GB Hard drive
4gb Ram (2x2gb) PNY Ram
Sony DVD/CD Burner
XFX 9600 GSO 768mb GPU
Intel E7300 2.66ghz (vodoo gaming heatsink)
Thermaltake 500 Watt PSU
Raidmax Aztec Gaming Case

he is upgrading from a 2001 stock dell (Yuck).. Now i want to overclock the Ram i wanted to know if anyone had any recommended settings/timings

I have never really overclocked so with what i put together would it even be recommended to OC the ram with 500 watt psu? or should i just worry about the CPU? 

any help would be nice ill post the links of parts on bottom of post... Anything i can OC would be nice i just dont know what to start with and what anyone could recommend would be plenty helpful!

Josh (running Vista 32 bit)

Parts:

MOBO- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130185

GPU- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150320

CPU- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115132

RAM- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820178219

PSU- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153052

Case- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156191


----------



## nzproduKt (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi 

First things first - Do you really need to overclock? The pc sounds fine as it is, even for Crysis on high settings >_>

Secondly, you want to overclock the ram? That's not normally where you would start. Normally you start by increasing the FSB slightly (you will see this setting in the BIOS) and just increase it mildly each time while rebooting the PC to ensure it loads The OS and is stable. The more you push it however - you will need to consider raising the voltage to the cpu slightly (CAUTION, Raising it too much WILL damage it), and raising the DIMM Voltage (Once again CAUTION, Raising too mch will damage the DIMM's). A safe increase would be something like the next incremental voltage step in the bios (normally 0.0xx volts).

And as i said to Nickman in another post in this forum - Start out small, and thru the BIOS, test the pc for stability after each adjustment as i'm sure the last thing you want is continous calls from your brother in law saying "It bloody bluescreened again!!" lol.

Lastly, all of this is just advice - take it with or without a grain of salt, as it were


----------



## jbush9988 (Nov 13, 2008)

First off i would like to say thx a lot NZ it was my first build that i could actually slightly overclock and his advice was perfect...

second i recommend this build to anyone who is budget building. I spent a total of $545.37 on this entire build with $100 worth of mail in rebates.. All parts were flawless and were easy to install...

I took your advice nz.. and the only thing i did was increse processor speed from 2.66 to 3.0 and i stopped there. His comp runs like a charm this is the second day now i have tooled around on it and pushed it to the limits without any signs of hanging, overheating, and no Blue screens...

I dont have crysis so i cant test that but...

COD4- steady 125 fps (capped due to config)
CSS- 100 Capped FPS due to config
WOW- 75-80 steady

so computer is running fast and fine. i didn't want to push the cpu or anything because of one i listened and two i realied the psu truly is 500 watts and that could get mighty rough if i pushed the other things. 

thanks again i'm glad i could take this in for future builds...


----------



## nzproduKt (Oct 21, 2008)

Fantastic , Glad i could help.

I should have also mentioned to monitor the temperatures of yuor key components aswell. If you get an extra 10 or 15 degrees on your CPU temp when overclocked then you will need to look at either it's

Airflow,
Seating (make sure you use a good thermal compound, or even better thermal tape strip thingys. and lastly,
voltage.

When i overclocked my current rig, i got an extra 10 degrees on the cpu after just a 200mhz overclock. my problem in this case, was slightly too much voltage and a poor seating (the cpu cooler i had then was not the bracket ratchet on type, but 2 screws either side type.

Label this thread as solved too =)


----------

